# Maxima Destroying Mufflers.



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

My car has been through two mufflers in the past two months. I took it to my friends dad who runs an exhuast shop and he did custom piping and a decent muffler. Within a few weeks the muffler was buzzing. This is one of those things that annoys the shit out of me. I hate nothing more than having a great V6 and sounding like a D16 Honda with pep boys finest. So I figued "eh... maybe it's a shitty muffler..." and ordered an Apex'i N1. The N1 has been installedand now it's buzzing too. Buddies say that I "burnt them out", but I don't really see how this is possible. But the fiber glass in my mufflers is clearly being screwed up. I have no idea what's causing this but wow it's annoying. What do you guys think ?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

That is pretty strange...only thing I could say is go for something like Magnaflow since a lot of people on the Org love it.

I don't know too many people with the Apexi.


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

The N1 is known to be loud and buzzy to begin with.
I think the problem your having is in choosing the right muffler.
If you want a low but good sounding rumble get the Apexi WS.
If you want somthing louder but not fart can loud get a greddy catback.
I dont know too much about the magnaflow.
Ive never heard it on a max.
My brother inlaw has one on his 240, and it sounds way too loud.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Mufflers which are large, will have a deeper, more "bass" sound. Avoid the 6"-8" cylinder-types.

Also, are you sure it isn't a heat shield which is "buzzing" (vibrating against something) and making the offending noise? If so, go under the car, find out which one it is and bend it out of the way.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

no it sounds like it's burning the material inside the muffler and the remaining material is buzzing in the empty space... if that makes any sense what so ever.


----------

